# Disk sits at %100 usage



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

My computer is sitting at 100% disk usage. The Paged pool is almost at 1 GB. I have used multiple software to scan for malware, viruses, and to defrag. None of these have helped. I have also updated all my drivers, and they have not helped. Then randomly my disk usage will drop off to a normal usage. At times I have noticed in Resource Monitor that a process called svchost.exe run at almost 1 000 000 B/sec. I do find that sometimes if I kill the process then my disk usage goes down. But sometimes it isn't running very high B/sec, and the disk is still at 100% usage. I have also noticed that a process shown in task manager called "Service Host: Local Service (No Network) (3)" runs between 10-15% CPU usage, I'm not sure if that is related or if that is completely normal. I have done loads of research and everything I have tried doesn't help. I have also tried disabling Superfetch and that doesn't help. I also turned off Cortana, and that didn't do anything.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well to fix this you will need patience, and above all be careful following advice you see on the Net, much of which will only cause you to have more problems.

From what you posted, it doesn't appear that any particular process is causing this (you would have detected it) you appear to have sufficient Ram (8gb). Superfetch is not your problem, you should not disable any default running services, it won't help.

I could not detect your HDD, is it an older platter type (if so run a chkdsk/f on it) or an SSD? If the latter, be sure to get the latest firmware drivers for it from the manufacturer.

Is this a problem that has recently surfaced, or has it been constantly with you? Widows ten does have an MSI mode issue, that can cause this, more on this latter. For now we need more info:-

Go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator", an elevated cmd prompt will open.

Copy ALL the cmd text below, right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window select "paste" and the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Notepad will open with a lot of data, please use the "More Options" from the bottom of the thread to attach the notepad to your reply.


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

This is the file. I have had this problem for quite a while now. I don't quite know how long though, as to I don't turn my computer on very often and didn't know this was why it was slow for quite a while. Also, it is an HDD. I tried running a chkdsk /f on it, but that didn't help.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, you do have some obvious issues, you appear to have Avast, traces of AVG, Malwarebytes(Full version) and Defender, all running on your computer, as well the MSI mode problem is most likely active(you have a BIOS dated 2012)

First it's your computer, however more then one AV does not equate to superior protection , they conflict with each other and consume resources.

Quite frankly Defender and windows defender firewall is where the smart money goes in regards to home user protection.

If you want to get a good safe working computer google for the avg uninstall util, (you still have running processes of AVG). Same for Malwarebytes (the free version is still OK although they aggressively push the full AV version, making you download this before reverting to the free lesser version, unfortunately this full version is coded crap and by then the damage is done)

Do the same for Avast, (less of an issue still not integrated with win 10 and increasingly becoming less so)

So to recap download three uninstall utils and run, after this turn off fast startup in PC settings under "System" power and sleep.

Restart and come back let us know how you get on. There is more to do.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

FYI

Here are the removal tools

Avast
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/avast-software-uninstall-utility/

Malwarebytes
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/malwarebytes-anti-malware-cleanup-tool/

AVG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/avg-remover/


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

So I removed avast, malwarebytes, and avg. However I was unable to turn off fast startup, I couldn't find that setting. The only settings I could change is how long it will sit before the screen turns off, and how long it will sit before it goes to sleep.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

How is it running now?

To disable fast startup:
1. Click on Start menu
2. Type Command
3. Right click on Command Prompt and select to Run As Administrator
4. Copy and Paste the following into Command Prompt
powercfg -h off

Next steps:
Step 1:
Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 Copy and Paste the link to your next Reply

Step 2:
Click on Start menu
Type command to start searching 
Right click on command prompt in list and select Run Administrator
Copy and Paste each the commands below into the command prompt

sfc /scannow (best to run 2-3 times, rebooting after each time)

(Windows 8 or higher)
dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

When these have completed.
Right click on the top bar command window
Left click on Edit then Select Alloesnt 
Right click on the top bar again
Left click on edit then copy
paste into your reply

If any Errors are found with sfc /scannow then:
Type the following command, and then press ENTER:
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
Upload sfcdetails.txt from your desktop

Step 3.
Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

Save it to your desktop then run it. 
Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
In the View Menu click on Select Columns
Check Verified Signer, Virus Total and Click OK
Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures, VirusTotal.com > Check Virustotal.com
Double Click on the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage.
(Highest CPU Processes should be at the top once sorted properly)
Wait approximately a minute
Select Save or Save As from the File menu and save SystemIdleProcess.txt to Desktop
Upload the file to your Reply


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey so I did some research on filehippo.com and it doesn't look that safe to download from. Is there anywhere else I can download that software with less risk?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sure, but filehippo is very safe and I have used it for years.

https://www.ccleaner.com/speccy/download


----------



## windows10guide (Apr 5, 2018)

Here is the perfect solution for 100% Disk Usage by System and Compressed Memory in Windows 10


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

What do you mean by right click on the top bar command window, do you mean within command prompt?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, please do not follow the advice in post#11, this is a well known scam program, it is likely to do more harm then good, we also have no evidence for memory compression problems.

Dckeks wants you yo go to the header bar in the cmd prompt window(it will read Administrator cmd.exe) right click anywhere in this window and a context menu will appear select the "edit" option, then "select all", then repeat the procedure, this time under edit you will see "copy" click on this, the data in the cmd prompt will be copied to the clipboard, you can then right click in your reply and select "paste".


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the last post is referring to Post 10 not 11?


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

I did click on the link is #11, but it didn't take me anywhere. I knew not to download anything, and to just close windows if they came up. So I don't think it did anything. Should I be concerned?


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

And yeah I believe it is actually post 10


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Also if you didn’t get any errors after sfc scannow you don’t have to provide a screenshot.


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

Here is that file.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like Windows Defender is using more 10% of your cpu. Please follow options one and two Only in the link below and see if it performs better. If not, then try disabling Windows defender and test.

https://antimalwareserviceexecutable.org/


----------



## connoresau (Mar 16, 2018)

So I did the first step, and now my disk sits really high for a couple minutes after I log in, but after that it drops to normal usage. Is that still a concern or is that normal for it to be high for a couple minutes after startup and then login?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It depends. Perform the following steps for better analyzes.

Download and Install WPT

Click on Start menu
Type command to start searching
Right click on command prompt in list and select Run Administrator
Copy and Paste each the commands below into the command prompt
xperf -on latency -stackwalk profile -buffersize 2048 -MaxFile 1024 -FileMode Circular && timeout -1 && xperf -d "%userprofile%\desktop\highCPU.etl"

Let it run for approx 1-2 min
Then Press Any Key to Stop capture
This will create a file highCPU.etl on your desktop
Compress the file to a .zip file and upload to your reply


----------

